# Some Action on the Mighty Skuke



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2007)

Fished the Schuylkill River near Norristown this morning and afternoon. We each caught easily 50-75 and one very hungry flat head catfish. Water was still warm and wading was a breeze.

Did see a heavy girl attempting to float down the river on a boogie board - what was she thinking? The Skuke is not a river for any sort of water sports, and certainly not conducive to boogie boards????

Here are the pics - will add in depth report about the whole weekend Monday


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2007)

Very cool Dave, Very Cool! 

That looks like a Hawg Smallie in the first pic. I assume you were using your baits?


----------



## SMDave (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice fish! Hey esquired I may or may not see you tomorrow, I am starting to catch a cold, but will try to go if my dad lets me. I'll be on the NJ side if I am.


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice fish, tell Mike to quit being a wuss and wet wade. If you havent contracted some horrible disease from wading all the creeks and rivers this summer, its not possible. I wish the fish near me would hit softbaits like at home...oh well

--Jake


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 23, 2007)

He refuses to wet wade - some sort of phobia about touching the water. This is actually kind of funny becuase his waders leak :shock: 

Additionally, they leak around his crotch, so every time he takes them off it looks like he pissed himself!

I just look wet.

And I think I do have several horrible diseases


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 23, 2007)

Jim said:


> Very cool Dave, Very Cool!
> 
> That looks like a Hawg Smallie in the first pic. I assume you were using your baits?




I caughts about 50 fish or so on my baits then tried to switch things up. The 1st pic has three fish from my baits and one from a sweet baby bass popper from ................ TA DAH!


PC Baits


----------

